# "Medieval" Tack



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Does anyone know a relatively "cheap" site that sells imitation Medieval tack such as bridles/breastcollars and the blankets (whatever they may be called) that drape over the horse under saddle?

Or a site showing how to make said blanket?


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Define "cheap"? :? Depending on what you want, & what era, class or geographical region ("medieval" spans 500-600 years), prices tend to start at $80 for an unadorned breastcollar or crupper, $200 for a simple _bridle_ to $4000 for a full-out pre-made actual metal armour. :shock:

For tack, you see used Spanish or Portugese presentation sets. Just run a search and you'll find a handful of sites. Or search the brands/makers Zaldi or Ludomar. Or see the thread here started by *CacheDawnTaxes*. But again, I've never seen "cheap". I've seen somewhat cheap from Spanish or Dutch dealers, but you wind up paying a lot in overseas shipping. 

Most barding, trapping, or breaching is custom made to your horse, so it's pretty hard to find already constructed costumes. Here's a site that produces custom costumes, and has some useful information: Cercle de la Croix. By the Sword is the only place I've seen museum quality replica of full armour (you can also get just Chamfron replicas in different styles) but the are mucho pricey!! :shock:

To do yourself, I've seen numerous patterns, though I don't know links off the top of my head. The FHANA recently published an article w/patterns but I no longer have that issue. Sorry. The full-out blankets are probablly easiest to make but they're mostly used for show, in jousts, to use colour and heraldry to show status/ownership, as a horse will over-heat in it as riding or "battle gear". The ultimate in homemade ease would be rein and body Caparisons. You can find premade designs at Franga Designs, along with other articles and fun stuff like horn/floral wreath/plume browbands, saddle pads et cetera...though they have a more child- or doll- like, or "carousel", feel. Still nifty (and inexpensive!), though! Great for kids! 

Some of the simpliest ways is to dress up your own bridle with rein swags, or covers, and use an ornate, but not overdone, saddlepad. The nicest I've seen are made by Medieval Horse, though they are a bit pricey. Or there's some available at Dark Horse Farm Designs. :-| You can also dress up your browband with a posh addition from Equus Couture or Bella Equine Design for more of a fantasy, romantic or mythical look. And then spend a bit more on your own outfit. 

When you get your outfit together I'd love to see pictures!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Mirror stole the words out of my mouth. I would love to find out the same answer as you and will follow Mirror's advice. So far what I have found is the spanish bridles. I did once make my own medieval costume for halloween for my horse :lol: 
If you find any more informative links, please share them. I'll do some research this afternoon as well.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

I will be sure to do so.  And thank you very much. 

I've known about CercleDeLaCroix for a while I just have no idea how in god's name she makes those things. Plus, I lack a sewing machine so it will be "authentically" done by hand. |||:

**** I don't really know what I mean by Medieval to be honest. Sort of like the Friesian in Sara's post with the metal armor on except... not so metally. **** D:

I've been working on just wrapping my old bridle in, I guess it's crocheting thread? I'm hanging a charm from the browband, but I need to figure out how to make it stay in one place so it doesn't bang him in the forehead. 

As for my costume, that's already done and over with, been putting it together for years through the Renaissance Festival (and of course Hot Topic for an undercorset) :>


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Ne0n Zero said:


> **** I don't really know what I mean by Medieval to be honest. Sort of like the Friesian in Sara's post with the metal armor on except... not so metally. **** D:


Well, I'd classify that as fantasy. It's a very speculative fiction get-up...like a post-apocalyptic Roman warrior. That's actually not that much metal...not full out armour, anyway. Fridse just has chest and rump Caparisons that are studded for detail (from what I can tell), and his bridle just has the plume head-dress (browband). The saddle and pad are both just dressage. You can put that together yourself! 

Oh, and I found the link to another place I was thinking of! Here's some more premade headstall designs: Del Nero Designs I can't remember any place to find patterns for the blankets...though I know Traci at Crimson Vision Costumes put together one for her Friesian for SCA before she sold him. You can always email and ask her. I know she hunted down patterns for it. 

Thought I would share a link to some costumes I love! It looks so elegant when your horse is done up just right, and you are wearing a gorgeous period outfit!! Wilsmann Design. It's in German, but everything is sooo~o friggin' beautiful!!


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

To be honest I'm not sure if I even want the blankets. I'm going along something like this for the bridle/breastcollar:










Or something like this for a complete (horse) costume (not rider):
And minus the jumper ears.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Here's the browband I've been working on so far: it's not finished yet though.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I know Solon did a lot of Renaissance fairs with her horses. Maybe you should pm her?


----------

